# Already picking up Straps for the Kingston



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Already purchasing for mine, figuring the oem bracelet is a no brainer.

Incoming thus far:
- Corvus 'Bond' 18mm RAF
- Rios 1931 Full Cut Padded Lousianna Gator Matte Finish, Mocha color 20mm/16mm stainless buckle
- Rios 1931 Juchten Brown color 20mm/16mm stainless buckle

Getting matching stitch and the periodic correct 'sport' taper made for quite a bit of searching to find the animal straps.b-)

What's everyone else doing with theirs?


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

*I wouldn't have the courage to get an 18mm one; good for you though*

d


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

I hear you, not sure how often I'll 'under strap it', maybe when going to the islands or to watch new 'Bond' films in theaters.;-)


----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice choices you have |>

I've ordered a 20mm Nato black/gray for starters,
I'll probably get a Maratac Elite too.
I'll know better when I'll hold it in my hands (oh, the wait...:-()


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks, Just realized!

I have a N.O.S. curved end 20mm Swiss Tropic Strap Too. Granted, it smell like a pair of inexpensive imported flip-flops from the 70's, it's definitely period proper.


----------



## Docwein (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a Corvus Real Bond 18mm on order (I sometimes wear a 20mm Bond strap with my Stingray, very cool) and a Diverstrap Submariner i piece rubber strap.:-!


----------



## JDS (Ohio) (Mar 1, 2007)

I just watched a bit of Dr. No last night, and saw Connery wearing his Sub on what looked to be a black leather strap; I kind of liked that look. I later stopped paying attention to Bond's wrist though, after Ursla Andress showed up on screen.

Interestingly, it suddenly dawned on me that Bond's pistol in this movie was NOT a Ppk, nor even a Walther, but a Browning pocket automatic.


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

JDS (Ohio) said:


> I just watched a bit of Dr. No last night, and saw Connery wearing his Sub on what looked to be a black leather strap; I kind of liked that look. I later stopped paying attention to Bond's wrist though, after Ursla Andress showed up on screen.
> 
> Interestingly, it suddenly dawned on me that Bond's pistol in this movie was NOT a Ppk, nor even a Walther, but a Browning pocket automatic.


;-)I hear you on the distraction, looked dark brown on my TV and in this pic so I went with dark browns with matching stitch.









Even better pic here: http://images.starpulse.com/Photos/Previews/Dr-No-james-bond-m03.jpg


----------



## eganwh (Jan 15, 2009)

Rewatch the first part of Dr. No. M makes Bond trade his Beretta (6.35 mm) for the PPK (7.65 mm) in one of the opening scenes.


----------



## Semuta (Feb 5, 2009)

But in the scene where he takes out the geologist it is the Browning (or at least it's not the Walther).


----------



## eganwh (Jan 15, 2009)

You are correct. I took another look at this scene - check out 1:34 in the clip below. If I am not mistaken, the insignia you can see on the pistol grip is the rings and arrows of a Beretta.


----------



## JDS (Ohio) (Mar 1, 2007)

Semuta said:


> But in the scene where he takes out the geologist it is the Browning (or at least it's not the Walther).


 Correct, it IS a Browning, and you get a good shot of it later on the island, while they are still hiding out on the beach. It may have been a Ppk in the opening scene, but the prop-gun definitely was switched to the Browning later.

I don't think we are allowed to post images of firearms or knives on WUS, but if you go to Wikipedia and look for the Browning 1910 or FN 1910, you should turn up a doppelganger to Bond's gun on the beach at Crab Key (I'd link it here, but I'm not sure of that fine point in the forum rules). In any event, it could well have been a bit of scene continuity goof up, or they could have just assumed that very few of us would ever notice (especially with a healthy dose of feminine pulchritude - for 1962 that is - on screen). I just happened to notice it on finally seeing the close up on a 52 inch screen, and other "distractions" being out of that particular camera view.

BTW, the same shot that Cowbiker posted above looked like a black strap on my TV screen, though it definitely shows up dark brown here. Digital image colors can look different on various screens and monitors, so I expect that my "HD TV" was once again failing to live up to its advertised performance (should be no surprise there). Maybe I'll just have to get both a black and a dark brown strap?b-)


----------



## eganwh (Jan 15, 2009)

Good call. It is a Browning (not a Beretta). The insignia is higher up on the grip and matches better with the 1910.


----------



## JDS (Ohio) (Mar 1, 2007)

It still looked like the FN trade mark to me, the company that made the Browning pistols. BTW, I linked this image from their company trademark, not from any firearm image. Stop the Youtube videw and back it up to where you can see the top of the grip, as Connery is finishing up with screwing on the silencer, and you can see the logo pretty clearly on the grip.










Fabrique Nationale manufactured most of the Browning designs that he didn't sell to Colt or Winchester, and later built guns under the Browning trademark. I tried to find a YouTube to link to show the beach shot, but no luck.


----------



## JDS (Ohio) (Mar 1, 2007)

Sad thing is that now I have to buy a Browning and a shoulder holster to go with my Kingston. This stuff keeps getting more expensive all the time.


----------



## eganwh (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't forget the silencer :-d


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

JDS (Ohio) said:


> Sad thing is that now I have to buy a Browning and a shoulder holster to go with my Kingston. This stuff keeps getting more expensive all the time.


Expense has only just begun, wait until you get to the Aston Martin.:-!


----------



## JDS (Ohio) (Mar 1, 2007)

So, now I need to add in a class 2 license, CCW, and vintage "gentleman's express"?


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

b-)If you want to keep you with the Jones's...


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I have nearly as much invested in straps as a watch cost...but here's the collection for my Kingston:








Left to Right:
Rios1931 Heavy Padded Matte Gator 20/16
Rios1931 Juchten 00 20/16
N.O.S. Straight End Tropic
N.O.S. Straight End Perforated Tropic
N.O.S. Cureved End Tropic
Corvus 20mm Bond NATO
Corvus 18mm Bond RAF
Phoenix Straps 16mm RAF


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Cowbiker said:


> Well I have nearly as much invested in straps as a watch cost...but here's the collection for my Kingston:
> 
> Left to Right:
> Rios1931 Heavy Padded Matte Gator 20/16
> ...


Most people would say you've got problems, but I won't...I do the exact same thing. Lately, instead of buying new watches, I just buy new straps.


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

clouser said:


> Most people would say you've got problems, but I won't...I do the exact same thing. Lately, instead of buying new watches, I just buy new straps.


:-!Going to go retro, might as well sport the period appropriate straps. Didn't imagine I'd find myself searching for 20/16 "sport" tapered straps, but I own a few now.:roll:


----------



## aliasrichmond (Dec 9, 2007)

Heres another option


----------



## JDS (Ohio) (Mar 1, 2007)

Actually, I thought I'd wait and see if Bill offers any extra straps for the Kingston. I might be tempted to get a tropic basket weave, but that could be used on other watches too. I have one of those 19mm italian Sub tropics on my 75 ATM SSW, and it's pretty comfortable as well as retro snazzy.


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Figured an update was in order in light of recent receipt:

A K-Straps custom FROG for use with RHD Brushed double deployant clasp:








Others...but a black Modena Ridgio is missing from this pic.


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

anyone planning to go after either of these looks?


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

I dig the braided nato but I've only seen it in 18mm, you know something I don't John?:-s


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

Cowbiker said:


> I dig the braided nato but I've only seen it in 18mm, you know something I don't John?:-s


must find...

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1862364#poststop


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Cowbiker said:


> Figured an update was in order in light of recent receipt:
> 
> A K-Straps custom FROG for use with RHD Brushed double deployant clasp:
> 
> ...


Nice selection~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

So, I too am getting excited for the Kingston and just started thinking about straps.

First, I have to have a real and correct Bond strap. Not a fan of undersizing but will have to get one for special occasions

On that, I took a few screen shots from the best scenes and did some measuring. The actual measurement of the strap is somewhere between 15-16mm. I dont think there is a company that sells the correct strap in the correct size.

They sell 18mm ones whats the point? If you are going to undersize, you got to do it Bond-style!!

On that, I talked to one of the "real Bond" producers and he said that he would have to make a run of 200-300. I know I would buy one


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Alright John, collection, now with a braided 'Tropical Nato':


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Where do you find a good quality, 20mm braided nato?


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

I got mine from Bill Mahoney, a/k/a Squinky. Supposedly Dave Hawley "DMH" as the same or one similar to it as well.


----------



## JDS (Ohio) (Mar 1, 2007)

I need to pick one up for the next time I go backpacking - braided nylon should be just the ticket for all day comfort.

Squinky has some nice straps, though I wish there were more competition on the Tropic "basket weave" straps, the prices are getting beyond silly.


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

The latest...someone call a vet...this puppy is sick...
James just crushed it with this one, my third strap from him.
The Wotancraft SWW00401, (ammo nato)


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Cowbiker said:


> The latest...someone call a vet...this puppy is sick...
> James just crushed it with this one, my third strap from him.
> The Wotancraft SWW00401, (ammo nato)


That looks awesome~How thick is that? ;-)


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks, it is surprisingly thin. He designed then for Roli' Subs so I'm certain it'll work with the Kingston.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Dragging this up. Any new straps? Any pix of these amazing straps attached to a watch?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I've really been loving these straps from TheTimeTraveler.co (left) and Hodinkee.com (right). Sturdy, comfortable, and gooood lookin'.










Tapatalk


----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

Very nice straps |>
I like the simplicity and functional design, making it a no-nonsense tool strap.

I've made some two years ago, before my Kingston arrived using cow leather, cement glue and waxed cord.














































both parts of the strap are connected by a safety cord making it a one-piece b-)


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, that's sweet! I really love ur safety cords u build into ur straps. Still diggin that tropic with the red safety cord


----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you for the good words, Brian 

When using those safety cords I feel safe doing everything with my most precious watches,
like a trip to Thailand with the Kingston or a dive trip to Egypt with my EternaMatic Kontiki super. 
I've met a guy last week who wanted to buy it off my wrist. He told me he lost his when swimming in the ocean. 
That sucks, but leaving the watch in the drawer with the fear of losing it sucks even more.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

That is sooooo true. I actually lost a very nice victorinox watch that my brother gave me for my wedding as well as an original omega shark mesh at the bottom of a lake. I was gutted. Saddest watch day of my life. It was a spring bar failure is my guess. That safety cord would have saved it.

What cord did u use on the tropic strap? It as red I think


----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

66Cooper said:


> ...What cord did u use on the tropic strap? It as red I think


Sorry to hear, loosing a watch is frustrating.

About the red cord - I think I picked it up in an army surplus shop.
It's not nylon, which I prefer, as I can burn the ends of a nylon cord so it won't split.


----------

